# headlock solution for marzocchi fork-dirt jump I



## nrdbomber (Aug 31, 2006)

ok, so i had some headset loosening problems. the whole starnut thing was killin me, so i looked into a headlock. i went out and bought an azonic headlock, but tried to install it and it would not fit my marzocchi dirt jump 1, because the steer tube is extra thick where it's pressed into the crown. i checked some threads here, and found that the solution tends to be to modify the headlock by grinding it down to fit...

...long story short, i found a "sinz" brand headlock that fits...only upsidedown. for all intensive purposes, it works great!!! i've had no problems at all. just wanted to share the experience, in case someone else has encountered the same problem.:thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice bike, and nice advice if I ever need it.


----------



## nrdbomber (Aug 31, 2006)

*thanks*

it should also work for other marzocchi forks that have the extra thick steertube. i've seen some besides the dj series with fat steertubes.


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong but it looks like the headlock you're using does not fit on top of the stem but inside the stem. If this is the case how is this keeping your headset from coming loose? If you were to loosen the bolts on the stem the fork would fall right out it seems.


----------



## nrdbomber (Aug 31, 2006)

*huh?*



Seanbike said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but it looks like the headlock you're using does not fit on top of the stem but inside the stem. If this is the case how is this keeping your headset from coming loose? If you were to loosen the bolts on the stem the fork would fall right out it seems.


i will correct you. you are wrong. the top cap sits on top of the stem...just like a normal top cap. how would it go inside the stem? are you looking at the second to last picture? it's sittin on top!


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

Nevermind, it's just the shitty monitor on my computer at work.


----------

